# The Smoke E-Z arrived yesterday



## nwdave (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's a long tale on how I got to this point in my smoking adventures.  A little background, I come from the Propane arena.  A few weeks ago I was chatting with forluvofsmoke (Eric) (via email) and he mentioned how great the Weber grill was and how pleased he was with the charcoal scene.  Well, I went out and bought a Weber 22.5 One Touch Gold (OTG) and got busy learning the finer points of grilling with briqs and lump.  After some great sessions with some steak, chicken thighs and half chicken, I had to see if there were more to this charcoal scene.  Of course, the WSM and it's popularity jumped to the forefront.  The price though is a little rich for my pocketbook (a case of too many interests and a very thin pocketbook).  Was talking to Todd Johnson (Mr AMNS) (via email) and he mentioned seeing an adapter for the Weber that would convert it to a big smoker.    I checked it out and immediately jumped for it. 

Here's a link to the site.  http://www.smoke-ez.com/index.php/   It gives you a decent picture/image of the set up.  As I said, it showed up yesterday, courtesy of Mr FedEx.  Excellent construction, all the parts are there of course and more importantly, for me anyway, the E-Z is Made in the USA!!!  Unfortunately, I have to wait until tomorrow to do the first run but I'm impressed with the fit and construction.  Next adaptation is going to be the Weber rotisserie kit that I just ordered.  Since the rotisserie was designed for the grill, it should fit just as well.  Oh, and then there's that battery operated rotisserie motor I saw. 

The E-Z has a hole in the side at just under the top grill level for the probe wires, which is a plus.  There's no access door but if it's set up properly (and it does have handles on the sides), it shouldn't be a big problem.  I could always drill another hole at the location of the bottom grid to run temp probes for any meat on that grid, if needed. 

I do have a question for the WSM users:  How important is the thermometer in the lid?  Do you really use it or depend on your remotes more?  The reason I ask is because the Weber grill lid does not come with a thermometer and I'm wondering if I need to add one.

So, now, that's the end of this tale.  Conclusions?  First and foremost, don't chat with Eric and Todd so much.  They will lead you down less frequently traveled paths.  What I'm trying to put together is a compact system that I can throw in the travel trailer when we hit the ways and byways between here and there.  I think I'm getting very close.  Got a grill/smoker/rotisserie combo that will produce some great chow.  Time will tell.  Oh, and finally, I converted my propane GOSM to charcoal.  Works great.

Hopefully this info will offer an alternative to some who have a Weber 22.5 grill and are considering something like a WSM.

~Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for an informative thread. I happen to own a Weber 22.5, and I use it for cold smoking along with any grilling. It's all good my friend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2011)

Well Dave, as long as you are upgrading here's one more must have, a rib-o-lator. It's a rotating rib tray that also fits your Weber. Check it out: http://www.ribolator.com/


----------



## nwdave (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually, I was one of the early customers.  I bought one back in January 2010 I think.  Adapted it to a Big Block GOSM.  That was fun.  Worked too.

 


SmokinAl said:


> Well Dave, as long as you are upgrading here's one more must have, a rib-o-lator. It's a rotating rib tray that also fits your Weber. Check it out: http://www.ribolator.com/


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 26, 2011)

How about a few pics Dave?

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Mar 26, 2011)

Pictures you want, pictures you'll get.  Bear in mind this is installed on a Weber 22.5 OTG.








Fire ring installed in base unit.  Charcoal or lump around outside of ring for low and slow and inside of ring for grilling.







Water bowl in place







Lower grid in place







Upper Grid in place







Special support frame to take advantage of the clearance underneath the dome to hang the long things you might want to smoke, like, oh, I don't know, sausage maybe?







Just wanted to show some fancy scroll cutting on the smoke ring.  Shame it has to hide inside the smoker all the time.







And, there it is, in all it's shining glory. 

From the deck to the top of the top grid is 43 inches.  Then let's see, add the Rotisserie kit, another 6 or 7 inches, man I'm going to need a step ladder to check things.

There you go Todd.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 26, 2011)

Grats Dave! If you are measuring the temps with the probe on the grate then the lid therm isn't needed, but if all your probes are in the meat then a lid therm is nice to just keep a ballpark figure on your temps. If you put a lid therm in light it empty, put one probe on the lower grate and one on the upper grate, then compare all three when it gets to a steady holdable temp that you would smoke at. Then check the differances between the three therms and keep them in mind when you are smoking.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks Great.
 


NWDave said:


> From the deck to the top of the top grid is 43 inches.  Then let's see, add the Rotisserie kit, another 6 or 7 inches, *man I'm going to need a step ladder to check things.*
> 
> There you go Todd.


Or you could shorten the legs...


----------



## nwdave (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah, I want to keep the 3-in-one concept.  This will be my road grill/smoker/rotisserie for the family smoke-offs.  They don't know I've converted to charcoal yet.  Gotta save the secret squirrel stuff for that slight edge.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 27, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Grats Dave! If you are measuring the temps with the probe on the grate then the lid therm isn't needed, but if all your probes are in the meat then a lid therm is nice to just keep a ballpark figure on your temps. If you put a lid therm in light it empty, put one probe on the lower grate and one on the upper grate, then compare all three when it gets to a steady holdable temp that you would smoke at. Then check the differances between the three therms and keep them in mind when you are smoking.


Well, that solves that.  I'll still get an oven thermometer for grilling with.  I have (hold on to your hats) 3 ET-73's and 1 ET-732 so I can cover all the bases.  Just have to remember which  ET is monitoring which level and meat.  Hey, Maverick has a model that works with a rotisserie.......Oh Dear.... I want to get......., well maybe next month.   Oh, and side note on the probes of the ET-73's and the ET-732:  they don't appear to be interchangable.  I got some goofy readings on the -732, checked the probes and switched to the proper ones and everything was OK.


----------

